# 2. Enduro Kurs mit Fabian Arzberger in Fürth



## Peter-S (20. April 2012)

Hallo,

der zweite Enduro Kurs in Fürth mit Fabian Arzberger (Ridingstyle) findet am *Samstag 09.06.2012 - 10:00 - 14:00 Uhr* in Fürth statt.

Je nach Zusammensetzung der Gruppe wird sich der Kurs zwischen Enduro 1 und 2 inhaltlich bewegen. Die Kosten belaufen sich auf *49 pro Teilnehmer*.

Da die *Platzzahl auf 8 Personen begrenzt* ist, heisst es jetzt schnell sein...momentan sind noch 6 Plätze frei 

Die verbindliche Anmeldung geht an *mich*.
Alle weiteren Infos zur Bezahlung und zum genauen Treffpunkt teile ich dann mit.

Gruß Peter
DIMB IG ODW


----------



## Peter-S (29. April 2012)

So, der *erste Kurs* ist vorrüber  und für den zweiten Kurs stehen lediglich* noch 2 Plätze* zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (13. Mai 2012)

Es stehen *noch zwei Plätze* für diesen Kurs zur Verfügung 

Hier ein paar "Impressionen"


----------



## Peter-S (24. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist nur noch ein Platz frei...

Schöne Grüße aus der Vulkan Eifel  und morgen geht es zu einem kurzen Besuch nach Stromberg


----------



## Peter-S (31. Mai 2012)

Der Kurs ist voll 

Die Termine für weitere Kurse mit Fabian kommen in Kürze...


----------



## Peter-S (10. Juni 2012)

.. so hier noch ein paar pics zum  vom letzten Kurs ...


----------

